# Pics of anchor trolley setup on Old Town Predator 13?



## AUTIGER15 (May 13, 2015)

As the title states....Anyone have any pictures (or comments) of their anchor trolley setup on their Old town Predator?

Trying to figure out what the best location to mount the pulleys will be.

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

The video explains exactly where to make your holes. Listen then replay and listen again.


----------



## AUTIGER15 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks ssuajk! The video was great and helped me out. I watched several other on Youtube, but they were not as useful.


----------

